# FRER - horrible indent line?



## Wanttobemummy

Hi all,

Has anyone else found that the First Response Early Response tests have a horribly misleading indent line? I had a shadow that was visible but ultimately grey show up from the 3min point (see picture attached.)

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I definitely see it. Not sure if it has any colour though?
Good luck for your next test


----------

